# Putting puppies to sleep



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm going to have to ask this guy to come over to my house to help with a future litter. I love it!

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jCnAjel02lM"]Let's see the Dog Whisperer do this!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is so cute!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Kimberly, you scared the s*** out of me! When I saw the title of this thread, I thought "oh no!" but what a relief, you weren't talking about that kind of "sleep"! 

That video is amazing! Puppies nothing, I wonder if he can do that for me!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

That is so adorable! I loved the whining when he stopped singing so he came back.

And I think he's the real deal. Usually when I play a youtube on the forum both my dogs will jump up to come investigate and wag their tails, maybe even give a little bark or whine. This time Tucker remained curled up next to me, while Tessa is asleep at my feet. Both raised their heads when he began singing but laid back down immediately 

he's amazing!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I thought the same thing...glad to see it is not that kinda of sleep either.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

When I sing Sissy's "special song" to her she will start yawning. It's hilarious!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marie, care to share a video?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

That's adorable.....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly that's great! He does have a very sonorous voice, LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay mine were already sleeping but it made me tired. What an amazing ability. I think all of you with voices should have to make a video to sing your pups to sleep for us


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh now that was just too cute. I'd love to hire him to put my 2L girls to sleep. LOL


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Yikes! I thought puppy euthanasia, not puppy lullabye! That guy is great!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That is great! I wonder if it works on the "big dogs" as well? If so, he could probably make some serious $ if he'd make a CD!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with Jill, I'd like him to come sing to me at night. How cute is that. I wouldn't have believed it possible till I saw it either.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

That is adorable! It was like the puppies were whining for him to sing them to sleep. He's definitely got a gift!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

It's not nice to title the thread the way you did. You nearly gave me a heart attack too! But that's a cool video.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That video is awesome, that is some talent. So so cute.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ugh, I agree..I was DREADING opening this one cause I thought it was some horrible, sad news   

But..happy to see this!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh what a super sweet clip!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I think about every mother on earth would like to hire this lullabye guy for their human kids or fur kids! He definitely has a real knack for this!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I think all of you with voices should have to make a video to sing your pups to sleep for us


And then I will come over and wake them up or more like scare them with my voice ound:

Great find Kimberly, it was so sweet.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh he has a serious gift! I wonder if he has a song for potty training?


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Oh he has a serious gift! I wonder if he has a song for potty training?


LOL!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Oh he has a serious gift! I wonder if he has a song for potty training?


ound:ound:ound:

I would pay good money for that one!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I knew Kimberly wouldn't post anything as bad as euthanizing puppies. :biggrin1: That was a great video. I love when he first starts singing and the little yelps they let out. So cute.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, I got this from Karen (Aviva Havanese) who posts here on occasion. It was too adorable to not share.


----------

